# Massey Ferguson Soil Scoop



## Richard E School (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a B-JO-A-20 Massey Ferguson soil scoop thats in very nice condition and was wondering how rare they are and what ball park price they are worth


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Would sure like to see a picture of it. You can get a new one for under $300.00.


----------



## Richard E School (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm not real good with computers but I will try and post some pics


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Where are you located, city & state?


----------



## Richard E School (Jan 13, 2019)

Suring,Wi


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Sorry I am too far away, I am in Lima, Ohio, USA. I would like to have a Ferguson Dirt Scoop, That is what we sold in Ohio when I was young, 50-60 years ago.


----------

